# Can I pull trees?



## joecarrr (Aug 4, 2009)

This is my first post. I looked around and couldn't find any posts dealing with my dilema. 
I have an old montgomery ward lawn tractor with no deck that I got for $100. It has a 10 hp motor. I plan to use it for yard chores and something for the kids to ride. They aren't allowed to ride my new cub cadet. I am just curious, if I put some different sized pulleys or a different rear end in it could I pull limbed trees from the woods behind my house. I would rather cut the logs and pull them to the wood pile to cut them up. That would be less work than cutting them into fire sized logs, loading them into the truck and unloading them, then stacking them. Plus, I won't be able to get to the wood with my pickup until the farmer that farms my land harvest his beans. If I use the mower, I can sneak along the field edge. I don't care if it goes 1/2 MPH. as long as it will pull a 12 inch wide, 30 foot long log. What do you think? Will I need a bigger tractor for this? How big? I want a garden tractor but the budget won't allow it right now. 
Thanks
Joe


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum joecarrr!

As far as pulling logs that big it is normally a matter of traction versus speed. With turf tires and no wheel weights you will be spinning the tires no matter what ground speed you have. Obviously the tractor you show is not going to handle heavy duty work but for $100 it probably won't make you cry if you break it. 

Don't worry about the 10hp being enough though. I had an old Bolens with an 8 hp Briggs that never stopped unless I lost traction. I even put super lug tires on it plus my big butt and it still would lose traction before running out of power.

You may need to look into building/buying a log arch to pickup the front of the log and make it much easier to pull. 

If you have not seen one before here is a link to some examples. 

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Logging_arch.html 

Good luck and stop back often!


----------



## Ed Hill (Jul 22, 2009)

*logging equipment*

While there is available small scale logging equipment, most of it as far as I know is designed around ATVs and compact utility tractors at a minimum.
Please note that operator protection is a factor in design of professional logging equipment, which is massive and includes strong cages to protect the operator.
Also consider that it takes a lot of space to turn a 30 foot log around a corner. A 30 foot log has a lot of mass, and if it gets moving faster than your tractor due to gravity, you will not be able to control the situation.
All that said, if you have a simple arch to raise the front end off the ground, and you can get enough traction with the tires, you may be able to drag logs.


----------



## PigBear (Oct 20, 2009)

You might also need some front end weight. If you put weight onto the back of the tractor by lifting a log - i.e. log arch, you may end up lifting up the front end.

If you built one with wheels as in the link above it looks like the majority of the weight is over those wheels and not on the tractor. Plus the wheels would make it easier to drag big logs.

The other way I've seen it done is to pull the log sideways - i.e. 90 degrees to the tractor so that the log slides easier.

I think you'd be surprised at how much work an older 10 horse engine can do. It doesn't sound like much power compared to the 25 HP offerings of today but they have a lot of grunt.

My 1969 JD 112 has only 10 horse (single cylinder cast iron engine) and lots of torque. Traction is the issue I've run into since I have old hard measily turf tires on my tractor currently.


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

Your driver needs to pack on a few more beans, he's hopelessly underweight to put any traction on those wheels!

I gotta agree with the replies above urging caution. No way is a small garden tractor going to pull a 30' log. Elevate the attached end of the log above the axle, you will pull that light tractor right over backwards. If that log rolls, it will flip the tractor right along with it or take it along for the ride. A 12" diameter tree of that length could hit 1,000 pounds, even fairly dry. It will far outweigh you and the tractor and will win in gravity contests. Little 4" or 6" diameter trees would be more doable. Skidders out here are big machines and they still manage to roll 'em, get stuck or lose control.

For dragging, I'd try more for a 6' length, if that. Something small enough you could still lift one end and move it if you had to. But also think about all the gravel, mud and junk that will get embedded in the bark while dragging it and then you have to saw through that, plus split the messy wood and bring it in the house. 

A low-slung trailer might work best. I can put a decent pile of short 4' logs or rounds in my Sears garden trailer. It takes care, with the trailer body above the axle, it had better be on the flats or I can't stack much more than two layers high. I have tipped it over, dumping the load off the side, but luckily the tractor stayed on its wheels.

-Ed


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To be honest, you may be able to pull out some small sapplings but that will not pull out any trees of any size or diameter. I have had trouble pulling trees out from around my barn that were 3 inches in diameter with my John Deere 4410 eHydro that weighs in at around 4,500 lbs in 4WD in A range. The root stucture of the tree can really be tough to overcome especially in dry soil. If the soil it too wet the tires will slip.


----------



## Ed G. (Apr 25, 2008)

From the title, I also thought he was planning on uprooting trees, but I think he's just wanting to haul log lengths home to save all the sawing and hauling of fireplace lengths in the field.

I took a gander at the link to log arches chrpmaster posted. Great ideas there, that eliminate most of the issues with drag, and COG. 

If the terrain is relatively flat and you can hand-lift a 4' or 6' length a cheap garden trailer may suffice, limiting load size to capacity of the tires and the situation. For bigger stuff the arch or a variation is definitely the way to go.

I used to report on the logging industry and visited lots of cutting operations and sawmills. Plus I've burned wood for heat since the 70's. Just be super-careful in all aspects of handling logs and you'll work it out.

-Ed


----------



## deavis (Aug 19, 2004)

you can do it with enough thought and time. Besides isn't that part of the hobby


----------



## spanico (May 21, 2009)

I once shattered the rear in Craftsman 12 around 1980 vintage pulling RR ties around the yard, my 1969 SS12 has never had a problem with larger loads


----------



## PigBear (Oct 20, 2009)

I should have thought about/mentioned that. The rear end in your riding mower may not be up to the task of pulling trees. Depends on what's in there.

For example I have a John Deere STX38 and it's not rated for any ground engaging attachments or heavy work. It can pull a small trailer, push a snow blower, mow, but that's it, it's a lighter weight Peerless transaxle and not built to take more.

The John Deere 112 I have has a heavy transaxle that's built for pulling/pushing (snow/dirt plow)/tilling, etc.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll agree with Ed G, be real careful you don't wind up turning the unit over backward on top of you. 
I also agree with the others, that 30' X 12" would be a load on that unit. Cut it up smaller, and, thinking about the terrain you are pulling thru, use a trailer.

And did I mention, be careful you don't turn the tractor over backwards on top of you!!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Man, you look much younger than I thought you'd be!

How about building yourself a small compact 'tag' dolly? A little single axle dolly that you could shove under the tree end after using a floor jack or similar, would sure ease the pain and stress on you little tug.

Otherwise....I agree with everyone else. You may have decreased the life span of the small transaxle and loose traction to boot.

Shartel


----------



## ken (Dec 30, 2005)

I personally think that the soft aluminum trans-axle in the tractor in the pic wouldn't hold up very long. I was able to pull 3-4 in trees out by the roots with a Bolens 1256 in the spring (soft ground) but that has a cast iron trans-axle and more weight. But haven't been able to get it to drag logs for much distance because of traction problems. ( I didn't have a dolly or sling ) But I was able to put a ball on the 1256 and use my trailer. Just keep the weight over the trailer tires more that on the neck. Good luck and be safe. Ken Bolens fan, 1053, 1256, 1453/G-14


----------

